# EOS Asura (Asura's Wrath) vs. Dragonball (Read the Description)



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 5, 2012)

So Asura basically is now known to surpass Dragonball to quite a degree.

However, in order to put the DB wankers in their place completely, like the idea that someone could still win against him (Cough cough, Uncle Phantom, Cough Cough) how about having Asura go against the rest of Non canon dragonball like the Movies, Dragonball anime filler, and GT?

Would he still solo?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2012)

what are GT feats ?

I never actually saw it


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 5, 2012)

Last I checked, Their wasn't all that much of a difference from EOS Dragonball Z, with the exception of the "Universal" spirit bomb (I say that loosely).


----------



## Ulti (May 5, 2012)

If you use strictly feats, they're actually weaker than Z by a lot IIRC.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 5, 2012)

I thought so.

Thus, it's why GT sucks. .


----------



## Rocky (May 5, 2012)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> I thought so.
> 
> Thus, it's why GT sucks. .



lol GT kinda is weaker 

Cell Games Goku was told his Kamehameha wave would destroy the planet if he fired it at the ground. Thus the IT Kamehameha was born.

In GT, SSJ4 Goku fires his fucking 10x Kamehameha at the ground where Super 17 is standing, and it makes a crater. 

Without powerscailing, DBZ/GT isn't all that.



On topic, wasn't Broly supposedly a galaxy buster?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 5, 2012)

Not really, it was presumed he didn't destroy South Galaxy all at once, but over time, at least by the OBD.


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

Rocky915 said:


> lol GT kinda is weaker
> 
> Cell Games Goku was told his Kamehameha wave would destroy the planet if he fired it at the ground. Thus the IT Kamehameha was born.
> 
> ...



All Hype no sizzle. He is one of the verses most powerful non-canon characters but they ranked him up there with Star level. Also. He's the only one actually doing damage to Asura, and Asura is a fuckton faster than he is. He doesn't have the durability to back up his strength (Broly) meaning one fist bullet should do it.


----------



## Blade (May 5, 2012)

I don't see again the point of this thread.

It's obvious that the verse has surpassed DB.

Lock this thread.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2012)

Burori doesn't have the durability? You mean eating a comet many times the size of a planet while severely injured and going through the sun and only dying cause his heart exploded?

Yeah I'm sure he has the durability.


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Burori doesn't have the durability? You mean eating a comet many times the size of a planet while severely injured and going through the sun and only dying cause his heart exploded?
> 
> Yeah I'm sure he has the durability.



You mean Asura using the pressure of his fists to destroy a star, with weaker punches than a full on attack from Asura's fists? Yeah. I'm sure he has the durability to tank a punch from that Asura.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2012)

Honestly dont care about Asura. You said he doesn't have the durability to match his strength. 

Which is wrong.

Fuck you really are incapable of this literacy biz like I said before.


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Honestly dont care about Asura. You said he doesn't have the durability to match his strength.
> 
> Which is wrong.
> 
> Fuck you really are incapable of this literacy biz like I said before.



So show me him actually tanking a punch from a star buster. And I'll concede to that statement. And don't cuss at me just because you like being a prick dude.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2012)

If it wasn't made apparent before the inability to grasp the English language, that post should make it absolutely clear.


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> If it wasn't made apparent before the inability to grasp the English, that post should make it absolutely clear.



Ah so that's all you can do. Talk shit.

Waiting on those feats.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 5, 2012)

Using filler means casual planet busters as early as the Saiyan Saga and Kid Buu creating arcs of energy light years long/wide while destroying a galaxy in Supreme Kai's flashback.

Pretty sure Asura dies.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2012)

Gomu you need tuition money? I can spot you some. It's looking like the situation is rather desperate for you.


----------



## Fang (May 5, 2012)

Big B can also apparently galaxy bust with time dilation effects with his big ole ki blasts.


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Gomu you need tuition money? I can spot you some. It's looking like the situation is rather desperate for you.



Still waiting on that Broly feat where he can tank anything more than a multiplanetary attack from someone like Asura. Hell I wanna see anyone from DBZ able to do that. You're still forgetting they have to hit him. He's much faster than they are.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Using filler means casual planet busters as early as the Saiyan Saga and Kid Buu creating arcs of energy light years long/wide while destroying a galaxy in Supreme Kai's flashback.
> 
> Pretty sure Asura dies.


are they by any chance MFTL in the filler ?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 5, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> are they by any chance MFTL in the filler ?



Not sure if there's explicit FTL stuff in the filler, but there's FTL stuff in the movies with Cooler and Broly reacting to Kamehamehas that launch them into the sun at FTL speeds.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2012)

While you wait, I can link you to a few online courses. They should provide substantial help for someone with grade school level comprehension, if even that.


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Not sure if there's explicit FTL stuff in the filler, but there's FTL stuff in the movies with Cooler and Broly reacting to Kamehamehas that launch them into the sun at FTL speeds.



There is that. That's a reaction feat. Them screaming at the top of their lungs.



Keollyn said:


> While you wait, I can link you to a few online courses. They should provide substantial help for someone with grade school level comprehension, if even that.



Obviously you need them more than I do... maybe if they are in another language. Hold on.

場所は、偉業ていますか ? 

Saan ang feats? 

Dove sono le gesta? 

ซึ่งเป็นการอนุมานหรือไม่? 

Now in english. Obviously your worst vocabulary...

Where are the feats?


----------



## Fang (May 5, 2012)

Shunkan Idou in movie 6 is explicitly used as a means of transluminal combat between Metal Cooler and Goku.


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

Fang said:


> Shunkan Idou in movie 6 is explicitly used as a means of transluminal combat between Metal Cooler and Goku.



OK that's light speed. Now where is the FTL?


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2012)

Still hasn't caught on to what he posted and what I responded with.

It's quite pathetic when you're not aware of the stuff you typed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 5, 2012)

Filler?


----------



## Toriko (May 5, 2012)

15 seconds


----------



## Moonbeam Funk (May 5, 2012)

15 seconds is the maximum amount of time it takes Asura to turn all of DBverse into paste.


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> While you wait, I can link you to a few online courses. They should provide substantial help for someone with grade school level comprehension, if even that.



Damn it's taking you a long time to get those feats of when he tanked a star level attack? Or rather, you like to start shit that you can't actually... what's the word "finish"? You know what finish means right... "To End", "To be done with", "To halt". And I'm the one with the grade school comprehension. I can show you all the feats of why Asura wins if you like... Wait I think I will...


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2012)

I can't believe I have to spoonfeed him his own post. I can't believe idiocy can grow substantially in such a short time.

You said:

"He doesn't have the durability to back up his strength (Broly)"

As sentence composition goes, you are talking about Burori durability not being up to stuff on his own strength. His own. Involving not Asura.

I make a post about his durability in response to that. The lack of mentioning Asura and saying "Don't care about Asura" are indicators in the English language that I'm not talking about Asura.

You keep going on like some OCD fucktard about shit I'm not even discussing or even giving a damn about and I repeat to you that you're brain is not wrapping around something only a person with a mental disorder couldn't.

Now if you want to continue to show this amazing display of inept, go ahead. I can't be arsed to spoonfeed you intelligence next.


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I can't believe I have to spoonfeed him his own post. I can't believe idiocy can grow substantially in such a short time.
> 
> You said:
> 
> ...



OK. Why are you coming into a thread about debating... when you don't care... I know it's a hard question to answer. If you don't care about the debate then all you're being is a dick and a prick. A troll. So again I say. seeya later. Maybe when you care about something we can have a proper debate.


----------



## Rocky (May 5, 2012)

Broly did live being blasted into the sun. 

Also, how big is power scaling in OBD? DBZ kinda revolves around it. 

If we use Power Scaling and Anime feats....

-Saiyan Saga Vegeta casually annihilated a Planet 

- Vegeta's Galick Gun > Beam Vegeta used to planet-bust

- Kaioken x3 Goku's Kamehameha > Vegeta's Galick Gun

-MSSJ Goku's Kamehameha >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kaioken x3 Goku's Kamehameha

Broly tanked MSSJ Goku's Kamehameha with no visable damage whatsoever.


----------



## Xiammes (May 5, 2012)

> OK that's light speed. Now where is the FTL?



IT is FTL, crossing Galactic distances instantaneously.

Also can Vegeto get all of the composite movie and non cannon feets Goku did? SSJ3 at Kaiokan x500, absorbing a spirit bomb and can fight using IT.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 5, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> IT is FTL, crossing Galactic distances instantaneously.
> 
> Also can Vegeto get all of the composite movie and non cannon feets Goku did? SSJ3 at Kaiokan x500, absorbing a spirit bomb and can fight using IT.



Didn't filler say IT is lightspeed?


----------



## Xiammes (May 5, 2012)

Only as a bad explanation, Goku said he turns into a ball of light. The distance between Namek and Earth is over 5000 light years and Goku could travel instantly from Namek to Earth.


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2012)

Movie canon isn't even in the same universe/continuity as the anime. Movie #6 pretty much had Shunkan Idou as lightspeed/form of FTL travel. Look at it this way, officially hyperdrive makes SW ships move at lightspeed, which submerges them in the tachyonic universe, but their actual FTL.

Same shit with Shunkan Idou for movie 6.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 6, 2012)

Gomu said:


> OK. Why are you coming into a thread about debating... when you don't care... I know it's a hard question to answer. If you don't care about the debate then all you're being is a dick and a prick. A troll. So again I say. seeya later. Maybe when you care about something we can have a proper debate.



No it was quite amusing watching you post random shit completely different to what Keollyn was referring to.


----------



## death1217 (May 6, 2012)

ok no idea whats happening, wasn't asura alot weaker than DBZ (barring H2H) less than 10 days ago? what happened?


----------



## KaiserWombat (May 6, 2012)

Anime DB happened.

An important speed feat when considering the anime continuity is the fact that Kaio-sama could easily track the spacepods of Vegeta and Nappa (which originated from outside the Milky Way IIRC) to the degree of accurately estimating the timeframe at which the Saiyans would arrive on Earth based on the spacecraft velocity through space, only miscalculating by a degree of 24 hours at maximum.

Yet he could not perceive the movements of SSjin Goku or 100% Freeza as both fighters flew across Namek's surface in a linear path to any degree of detail.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (May 6, 2012)

Rocky915 said:


> lol GT kinda is weaker
> 
> Cell Games Goku was told his Kamehameha wave would destroy the planet if he fired it at the ground. Thus the IT Kamehameha was born.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure that was a horrible dub translation. In the original japanese version it just said that the Galaxy was being attacked, whereas the dub version said the galaxy was destroyed.


----------



## KaiserWombat (May 6, 2012)

I watched the opening of Movie #8 in Japanese w/th English subs recently enough.

The galaxy clearly was not destroyed in a single shot.

That is made clearly obvious by the fact that the very planet that Paragas and Broly are situated on and the Z-Fighters spend 2/3rds of the movie fighting on is _in the South Galaxy itself_.

Not to mention Goku's earlier Shunkan Idou investigation to a desolate planet that "recently" possessed the energy imprint of Broly (indicating Goku missed the Saiyan by a factor of hours to days at most) was still largely intact, with numerous stars still present within its night sky.

The little display at the beginning of the film can best be explained as a sped-up demonstration of the damage Broly had caused to the South Galaxy within the *30+ years* he spent attacking it.


----------



## OS (May 6, 2012)

This is just terrible.


----------



## Nevermind (May 6, 2012)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> So Asura basically is now known to surpass Dragonball to quite a degree.
> 
> However, in order to put the DB wankers in their place completely, like the idea that someone could still win against him (Cough cough, Uncle Phantom, Cough Cough) how about having Asura go against the rest of Non canon dragonball like the Movies, Dragonball anime filler, and GT?
> 
> Would he still solo?



Michael (Bastard!!) vs Asura's Warthverse.

How about I put the Wanksuras in their place completely?



> This is just terrible.



Made all the more by the fact that OS is right about something.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 6, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Michael (Bastard!!) vs Asura's Warthverse.
> 
> How about I put the Wanksuras in their place completely?



Does it have to be Michael?

I have a little something that could use a Method of Test.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Does it have to be Michael?
> 
> I have a little something that could use a Method of Test.


put that against the Shrike 

all of the Shrikes


----------



## KaiserWombat (May 6, 2012)

The Krikkit drones would be more conventionally hilarious Eldritch.

Man, I'm still only on Book 2 of the Hitchiker series, such a shame~


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 6, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> The Krikkit drones would be more conventionally hilarious Eldritch.





> These had really struck terror into the hearts of everyone who had encountered them --- in most cases, however, the terror was extremely short-lived, as was the person experiencing the terror. They were savage, single-minded flying battle machines. They wielded formidable multifunctional battleclubs which, brandished one way, would knock down buildings and, brandished another way, fired blistering Omni-Destructo Zap Rays and, brandished a third way, launched a hideous arsenal of grenades, ranging from minor incendiary devices to Maxi-Slorta Hypernuclear Devices which could take out a major sun. Simply striking the grenades with the battleclubs simultaneously primed them, and launched them with phenomenal accuracy over distances ranging from mere yards to hundreds of thousands of miles.



Also a good idea.


----------



## Keollyn (May 6, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> I watched the opening of Movie #8 in Japanese w/th English subs recently enough.
> 
> The galaxy clearly was not destroyed in a single shot.
> 
> ...



While I dont care about the feat being discredited, I always wondered why people used "some of the South galaxy remained" as any evidence to discredit it.

Do people forget that Paragus' goal was to have the warriors from the galaxy Earth was in to be killed by the comet?

I'd find that impossible to do with the complete eradication of the galaxy. Besides, whatever was the method of destruction, it was still done by a Burori who couldn't access SSJ, let alone that other form of his.


Which just makes the feat seem even less credible.

P.S. My subbed said it was destroyed, with Kai telling Goku exactly the same thing. So during the time when people started to write this feat off, i always figured it was equivalent to a city being destroyed by a tsunami--its destroyed but it isn't like it was vaporized or some mess.


----------



## Gone (May 6, 2012)

The thing that makes GT powerful is anime powerscaling. In the anime Vageta was casually blowing up planets in season 1, Trunks was tanking planet busters by season 3. I heard the speed is more impressive as well but idk if anybody has calced it.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 6, 2012)

Anime Cell held off a meteorite with 1 hand super casually.

Ofc, filler.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

Movie filler is the weakest isn't it?


----------



## cnorwood (May 6, 2012)

asura would get wrecked if we are using filler
-broly being a star buster, and probably a star system buster
-mftl speeds and reaction speeds shown in movie 6
-casual planet busting as early as the saiyan saga
-goku being able to take others ki without any physical contact
-genki dama absorption
-being able to survive/breathe in space, from the bardock movie

all that needs to happen is they can make vegetto, he shunkan ido's everyone to a distant planet, absorbs everyones ki, make a genki dama, absorb it, power up to ssj3 then do a kaioken x20 and hilarity ensues. and i feel like im overdoing it for the dbz side


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

I count to 15.
[YOUTUBE]pqLvFfwcqfw[/YOUTUBE]
2:00-2:14


----------



## Xiammes (May 7, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> asura would get wrecked if we are using filler
> -broly being a star buster, and probably a star system buster
> -mftl speeds and reaction speeds shown in movie 6
> -casual planet busting as early as the saiyan saga
> ...



In one of the movies, didn't Goku go to Kaioken x500? We should use more filler/non canon versions more often.


----------



## Gone (May 7, 2012)

I always say that the anime is the reason for DBZ wank. The anime may not live up to fan hype, but its much more impressive than the manga.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> In one of the movies, didn't Goku go to Kaioken x500? We should use more filler/non canon versions more often.



[YOUTUBE]i_OT-ahaYbQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]eTjTMAl4Iso[/YOUTUBE]
Don't use it.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 8, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Michael (Bastard!!) vs Asura's Warthverse.
> 
> How about I put the Wanksuras in their place completely?





Lol, Brohan proved the so called Wank is actually understating the Asura's Wrath universe.

Too bad.


----------



## Nevermind (May 8, 2012)

And you missed my point completely.

You made a pointless and shitty spite thread (due to your rather odd obsession with this game, hence, the more broad definition of Wanksuras) that might not even work given all the filler feats. I can easily do the same.


----------



## Es (May 8, 2012)

Whats with all the Asura's Warth threads?


Nevermind said:


> Made all the more by the fact that OS is right about something.



Hahahahaha


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 8, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> And you missed my point completely.
> 
> You made a pointless and shitty spite thread (due to your rather odd obsession with this game, hence, the more broad definition of Wanksuras) that might not even work given all the filler feats. I can easily do the same.



Lol, no, that's you being hateful and complaining about something that proves you wrong.

And liking a game a lot is not something like Wank. That would be saying that liking Saint Seiya a lot would be something like Wankseiya. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 8, 2012)

damn, anime DBZ is serious shit


----------



## Nevermind (May 8, 2012)

Uh, no. I never once actually denied the feats as being impossible, simply argued against the fanboys (aka, you), that used improper arguments for them.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 8, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Uh, no. I never once actually denied the feats as being impossible, simply argued against the fanboys (aka, you), that used improper arguments for them.



Except they weren't improper, because you couldn't prove them wrong.


----------



## Es (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Gone (May 8, 2012)

Why cant there ever be a DBZ debate that stays civil... Every one gets the same shit. Wanking/downplaying, people who arent mods pretending they are, rampant fanboism and hating...


----------



## Zeno (May 8, 2012)

This is about the time where I post the gif of that fat guy getting up and leaving in a conference, but I don't know who it is or what its called can someone tell me?


----------



## MisterShin (May 8, 2012)

From what I read here in this thread DB rapes. 
From own knowledge DB rapes. 

Movie Cooler can star-bust, or at least believes he can. (Ranted about destroying the sun and letting earth freeze)

Exotic attacks rape Asura (transmutation, sealing, absorbing, mind control etc).


----------



## Zeno (May 8, 2012)

How exactly does Asura beat Super Buu again? Unless he has some sort of Super Spirit Bomb level energy attack


----------



## ueharakk (May 8, 2012)

- filler gohan buu had the ability to collapse the universe with his dimensional scream.
- GT kid goku destroyed a dimension (after getting manhandled by space millworms)

don't know if that was mentioned and don't know if that means anything to Asura verse.  Just putting it out there.

Anyway powerscaling-wise, EOS DBZ should be at least multi-solarsystem.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 8, 2012)

MisterShin said:


> Movie Cooler can star-bust, or at least believes he can. (Ranted about destroying the sun and letting earth freeze)



dub-only line


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 8, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> asura would get wrecked if we are using filler
> -broly being a star buster, and probably a star system buster
> -mftl speeds and reaction speeds shown in movie 6
> -casual planet busting as early as the saiyan saga
> ...



How are FTL reactions  shown in movie 6?


----------



## cnorwood (May 8, 2012)

Light Hawk Wings said:


> How are FTL reactions  shown in movie 6?



shunkan ido is a form of hyperspeed movement instead of teleportation in movie 6 and movie 8, Goku and cooler were both fighting each other in shunkan ido.


----------



## Shoddragon (May 8, 2012)

basically asura at his absolute strongest including the recent DLC or whatever where he faces that chakravartin dude?

he'd kill everyone here. with his bare fists.


----------



## Zeno (May 9, 2012)

How does he kill buu?


----------



## Gomu (May 9, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> How does he kill buu?



Link removed

Punch the shit out of him.


----------



## Zeno (May 9, 2012)

^^You're serious?


----------



## Gomu (May 9, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> ^^You're serious?



Very. It's a blast. Asura can use as an energy attack to possibly wipe Buu out since he way outclasses him in destructive force. Or he could turn Destructor Asura to punch him with a large fist. Or both. You can take your pick but Buu's getting fucked.


----------



## Zeno (May 9, 2012)

Prove the blast it strong enough to destroy Buu, and prove that it doesn't require the opponent to be in that position (practically glued to Asura).

Buu's vanishing ball destroys the earth 400,000 times over. Who has more dc?


----------



## cnorwood (May 9, 2012)

punching out boo is very possible, but again ssj3, ki powered, genki dama absorbed, kaioken x20 vegetto would be trouble


----------



## Gomu (May 9, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Prove the blast it strong enough to destroy Buu, and prove that it doesn't require the opponent to be in that position (practically glued to Asura).
> 
> Buu's vanishing ball destroys the earth 400,000 times over. Who has more dc?



How about the fact that One of Asura's pressure punches is enough to destroy planets. Or how about the fact that Toriko can use consecutive punches to destroy stars.

I've already proven my point over and over. Tell me how strong Goku is when he absorbs a Genkai-dama. Show me the strength of Kaioken x500 and show me the feats it showcases. Asura has more DC. He tanks attacks from a being that is more powerful than what he was actually throwing at Asura. Asura's actual punches are a great deal more powerful than his pressure punches. I'm not understanding you here dude.

All you're sprouting is that absorbing a genkai dama is powerful. How powerful. All you're saying is Kaioken is x500 is that greater than SSJ 3? Give me the feats that back it up. I've given the feats now you show me the power of these feats as well.

Lol at Buu destroying the earth 400,000 times over by the way. What does that mean. Give me the calcs.


----------



## Zeno (May 9, 2012)

Gomu said:


> How about the fact that One of Asura's pressure punches is enough to destroy planets. Or how about the fact that Toriko can use consecutive punches to destroy stars.
> 
> I've already proven my point over and over. Tell me how strong Goku is when he absorbs a Genkai-dama. Show me the strength of Kaioken x500 and show me the feats it showcases. Toriko has more DC. He tanks attacks from a being that is more powerful than what he was actually throwing at Asura. Asura's actual punches are a great deal more powerful than his pressure punches. I'm not understanding you here dude.
> 
> ...



When did I talk about Toriko or kaioken? Anyway, sure the punch can destroy planets but it would be useless in the form of a punch. That blast seems more like a decorative effect anyway. Also, Buu has much greater durability than just planet level. Oh and here is the calc have fun


----------



## Nevermind (May 9, 2012)

The filler Vanishing Ball is actually a lot less.

But my god, why are Asura's Wrath fanboys so annoying? You're like the new DB fanboys. Seriously.


----------



## Zeno (May 9, 2012)

So you're saying your calc is wrong?


----------



## Nook Rook (May 9, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> But my god, why are *Wanksura's Wrath* fanboys so annoying? You're like the new DB fanboys. Seriously.


Fixed.

And it's because they cannot accept anything other than their blatant fanboyism and wank. Same as the DB crowd.


----------



## Nevermind (May 9, 2012)

No.

My calc doesn't apply to the filler version of the feat is what I'm saying.

The filler version was a lot less powerful because it didn't DET Earth.


----------



## Zeno (May 9, 2012)

Well since when does anyone give 2 shits about the filler version? If we are counting filler then SS Vegeta is casual planet buster, Gotenks and above characters are relativistic and there is a mutant somewhere called Gogeta...


----------



## Nevermind (May 9, 2012)

We're using the filler versions here, as I recall.

Gogeta has no feats.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 9, 2012)

there's always the King Vegeta feat to fall back on, though I'm not sure how strong that is compared to the Kid Buu calc

then again, Buu's filler rampage against the other planets after he destroyed Earth looked to be a pretty instantaneous DET


----------



## Fang (May 9, 2012)

>yfw when King Vegeta is more powerful then Vegeto


----------



## Nevermind (May 9, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> there's always the King Vegeta feat to fall back on, though I'm not sure how strong that is compared to the Kid Buu calc
> 
> then again, Buu's filler rampage against the other planets after he destroyed Earth looked to be a pretty instantaneous DET



You might be right about those actually.

I haven't watched the anime in a long ass time (non-Kai that is).


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 9, 2012)

Fang said:


> >yfw when King Vegeta is more powerful then Vegeto



anime filler is fucking hilarious 

driver's license one is the best though


----------



## cnorwood (May 9, 2012)

anime Kid boo is a galaxy buster, broly is a multi solar system buster, anime boohan can universe bust, you're telling me that anime vegetto (who is magnitutes stronger than all three of those characters) having that power put into him and mftl speeds and reaction speeds wont be a threat to asura?


----------



## Nook Rook (May 9, 2012)

Totally relevant.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv9bJJpWkOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 9, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> You might be right about those actually.
> 
> I haven't watched the anime in a long ass time (non-Kai that is).



[YOUTUBE]q1yLDearRxA[/YOUTUBE]

I'd say it's pure brute force DET


----------



## Gone (May 9, 2012)

And ppl wonder why DBZ gets overrated


----------



## Nook Rook (May 9, 2012)

Gee. I wonder the same about Wanksura's Wrath.


----------



## Nevermind (May 9, 2012)

Pretty sure that Buu galaxy buster happened over time in the Japanese sub.

Something like "in a few years, the entire galaxy was destroyed."


----------



## Gone (May 9, 2012)

Nook Rook said:


> Gee. I wonder the same about Wanksura's Wrath.



What Im saying is that with DBZ its not really wank, its people watching the anime and getting a very wrong idea about the characters power in canon.


----------



## Zeno (May 9, 2012)

Fang said:


> >yfw when King Vegeta is more powerful then Vegeto



yfw? What does that mean?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 9, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> anime Kid boo is a galaxy buster



meh, the Kaioshin flashback says he destroyed hundreds of worlds in years

I'd take that scene as some dramatic fast forward thing, like the Broly one 

Super Buuhan universe collapsing feat was some weird dimensional chain reaction shit which takes a long-ass time to actually do, so that's pretty impractical 



Nook Rook said:


> Totally relevant.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv9bJJpWkOE[/YOUTUBE]



and that's why filler DBZ stomps


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 9, 2012)

so .. does anime DBZ win or did I miss something here ?

all those anime feats and all of them together against Asura


----------



## Zeno (May 9, 2012)

Did I mention that SSj 4 Gogeta is relativistic+


----------



## Nevermind (May 9, 2012)

If they can find a way to protect Buu as he's doing that universe busting shit they might be able to win.


----------



## Nook Rook (May 9, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> yfw? What does that mean?


*Y*our *F*ucked *W*hen

There.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 9, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Did I mention that SSj 4 Gogeta is relativistic+



he'd be more than that if you went really crazy with the powerscaling

Wombat mentioned the feat where SSJ Goku and 100% Freeza completely vanished from King Kai's perceptions, same King Kai who was easily tracking spacecraft that can travel at FTL speeds

also, the Instant Movement fight between Goku and Metal Cooler


----------



## Zeno (May 9, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> If they can find a way to protect Buu as he's doing that universe busting shit they might be able to win.



Why would they need to protect him from punches?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> If they can find a way to protect Buu as he's doing that universe busting shit they might be able to win.



The collapsing of dimensions?
that's suicide.


Nook Rook said:


> Totally relevant.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv9bJJpWkOE[/YOUTUBE]



You know piccolo being scared of crashing is...
Funny


----------



## Gomu (May 9, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> When did I talk about Toriko or kaioken? Anyway, sure the punch can destroy planets but it would be useless in the form of a punch. That blast seems more like a decorative effect anyway. Also, Buu has much greater durability than just planet level. Oh and here is the calc have fun



I was having a debate on Toriko in another thread so sorry about that. However. Your own calc says that that attack falls short of being star buster. Asura's Multi-star durability basically ruined any chance of him getting hurt. You still haven't shown me the Genkai-dama infusing power. The person closet to destroying Asura by powerscaling is SSJ4 Gogeta and that's by powerscaling. Of course he should be a star buster (way above Broly in power).

Anyways I still haven't seen these calcs on Kaioken x500. Don't even know why Goku would use it since it taxes the body so heavily, so much more than SSJ3 or 4. He's also shown using Super Kaioken in one of the filler arcs and even says that using it has a lot of destructive power but its only good for one burst (due to the obscene rioting it does on the body, thus he didn't use it again).

Genkai Dama infusing. OK. Show me the feats of how powerful a Genkai-dama infused individual is and we will have something. 

You'd be crazy to think that someone with the destructive force of Asura couldn't obliterate Buu's body if a weaker attack like Genkai-dama can do so, btw. This is a full punch from Asura unless you can show me Goku doing a similar feat of busting a sun or yielding the same amount of power that was needed for the feats Asura accomplished. Not to mention Asura has much more ease in destroying them than they do of destroying him...

So... Trying to understand. Please fill me in.


----------



## Nevermind (May 9, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> he'd be more than that if you went really crazy with the powerscaling
> 
> Wombat mentioned the feat where SSJ Goku and 100% Freeza completely vanished from King Kai's perceptions, same King Kai who was easily tracking spacecraft that can travel at FTL speeds
> 
> also, the Instant Movement fight between Goku and Metal Cooler



Yeah that too.



> Why would they need to protect him from punches?



Because punches that can destroy a guy who's bigger than the sun is gonna seriously fuck shit up.



> The collapsing of dimensions?
> that's suicide.



Perhaps, I think the Kais might survive though. As I recall, they were never threatened by it.


----------



## Gomu (May 9, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Why would they need to protect him from punches?



Because one of Asura's punches is enough to bust an earth sized planet with ease. Before he got the power up he did dude.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 9, 2012)

where is multi-star from ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 9, 2012)

seriously, Buu can be punched out if you're strong enough

anyone who's watched DBZ should know that


----------



## Nevermind (May 9, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> where is multi-star from ?



The guy's size I think. 20 times bigger than the sun or some shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]890OrAnX2O4[/YOUTUBE]
4:45 onwards
[YOUTUBE]hraK3OuG4IA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zeno (May 9, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Because one of Asura's punches is enough to bust an earth sized planet with ease. Before he got the power up he did dude.



Punches are fucking useless it needs to be an energy based attack I feel like I'm talking to a wall. Oh and I wasn't comparing Buu's Planet Burst to Asura's durability I was comparing it to Asura's dc.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 9, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> The guy's size I think. 20 times bigger than the sun or some shit.


well yeah, but I figured that's ~star+ .. high-end star-size

but maybe multi-star is correct here, I'm not good at assigning those labels .. much prefer just raw numbers  (size/yield)



star-busting punch will fuck Buu up so bad


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 9, 2012)

Star busting punches still don't compare to the arcs of energy that were covering light years as Kid Buu destroyed the galaxy in the flashback.


----------



## Nevermind (May 9, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> well yeah, but I figured that's ~star+ .. high-end star-size
> 
> but maybe multi-star is correct here, I'm not good at assigning those labels .. much prefer just raw numbers  (size/yield)
> 
> ...



Depends. It's multiple sun-sized stars.

Maybe only one Arcturus-sized star.


----------



## Zeno (May 9, 2012)

Also Buu w/o CIS reforms his body around Asura and absorbs him


----------



## MisterShin (May 9, 2012)

Everyone is trying to hard.

GINYU: BODY CHANGE !!! SNM

With Asura so large, he wont see him coming.
GINYU can probably enter his mouth and do the technique.


----------



## Zeno (May 9, 2012)

MisterShin said:


> GINYU can probably enter his mouth and...



It had to be done


----------



## Xiammes (May 9, 2012)

A question I have been pondering for awhile, when we pit someone against DBverse, do we not count otherworld? Or do we count the characters losing by BFR?


----------



## Bwanajoe (May 9, 2012)

Buu teleports inside the fucker. What's the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) going to do then?


----------



## MisterShin (May 9, 2012)

Bwanajoe said:


> Buu teleports inside the fucker.


And unleashes the Universe Destroying Technique, that Vegito stopped.

Anime DB has too much on Asura.


----------



## Scratchy (May 9, 2012)

Banned after the first post. That's not bad, I guess.


----------



## Gomu (May 9, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> It had to be done



I showed you what Asura could do. With a punch he released so much energy from the blow that he blew Chakra away. That was by using mantra/ki and expelling it in massive amounts to chakravartin. Which was why he was able to effect him with that punch. Sorry to say but Chakravartin is more durable than Buu is. Sorry.


----------



## Shoddragon (May 9, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> How does he kill buu?



with his bare fists. like I said.


----------



## SsjAzn (May 9, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Still waiting on that Broly feat where he can tank anything more than a multiplanetary attack from someone like Asura. Hell I wanna see anyone from DBZ able to do that. You're still forgetting they have to hit him. He's much faster than they are.



Top/High tier Dbz characters easily have Large Planet+ durability, and Kid buu was able to tank his own planet busting attack which was calculated to destroy nearly 50 jupiters, and Top tiers can tank that like nothing.


----------



## Nevermind (May 9, 2012)

Still not gonna be enough to tank a punch from Asura.

And it doesn't apply since we're using the filler.

And well....can this thread be locked?


----------



## Xelloss (May 9, 2012)

Ok this have gone long enough.


----------

